# stray cat



## Meg8125 (May 9, 2013)

Hey Guys--new story & new questions! This weekend I was at my family's summer house with friends. We were having late night drinks in the hot tub and a beautiful gray cat scurried up and was frantically searching all the tables and the grill for food. I went inside and got him some dry and wet food...he scarfed it down gratefully and hung out with us all night! He even came with when we walked down to the lake for a night swim. He was so trusting and friendly, we assumed he was an outdoor family cat that just wanted to hang? In the morning..just in case we were wrong, we started calling his name (well-the name we gave him..Smokestack ) and he came out from underneath our deck! We researched "lost pets" of the area and didn't find anything with his description-so we assumed he was once a housecat and got dumped because he is so trusting and lovey..even was fine with my dog..I talked my friend into taking him home because he clearly wants a family. She has had him 1 full night and he is going to the bathroom on her floor rather than in his litterbox? Does this mean he probably hasn't ever had a home and just is a rare case of a super sweet and not skittish feral??? Any thought?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rayrhonda (Jul 31, 2012)

It could mean he's never had a litter box to use. Maybe he was an outside kitty his entire life. My son found a stray in a tree calling for help getting down. Anyway, he brought some sand/dirt from outside and put it in the litter box and the kitty used that. He slowly changed it over to litter and there was never an issue. Maybe your friend could try that. Be sure they show the kitty where the box is and maybe start off in a small area like a laundry room or bathroom.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

You mentioned Summer House... if there's a lot of those there, he may have been, unfortunately, a summer kitty only...and when they left, they didn't take him with them...it happens all to often.
I'm so glad you guys are willing to give him a chance! He doesn't sound feral at all.
I agree with Rayronda about small room to start and the litter box trick (dirt to start).
He sounds like a precious cat! Pictures?


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Ive never had a even a feral cat not use a cat box. Try Cat Attract Litter by Dr Elsey. Its probably very scared. 

This article is good too to help him adjust to being an indoor cat.

Base Camp — How to Prepare for your New Cat | Little Big Cat


----------

